# More Frozen Few Info



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2008)

Smokinlicous would like to do a pod cast of the Frozen Few event. The idea they have is to schedule each team to call the 800 number at a designated date and time during the event. They  would then live record them and edit everyone once complete. Then they  could post a "Frozen Few Pod Cast" on their site! They would like to do the interviews on Saturday, February 2nd in the afternoon and on Sunday, February 3rd in the morning. Anyone interested can call this number 800-941-5054  over the next couple of weeks and sign-up for a date/time.
It’s a toll free number and smokinlicous has been a gracious sponsor for this event so it would be nice if we as a group could give them something back.
Thanks 
Wittdog

BTW the t shirts should be ready this week….


----------



## wittdog (Jan 13, 2008)

Frozen Few Shirts are in…they will be getting mailed out this week…..


----------

